# Instabilidade Convectiva no Sul 05-06-2011



## |Ciclone| (9 Jun 2011 às 20:15)

Aqui mais um video com fotos e um time lapse da instabilidade que se viu daqui no dia 5 deste mês. (Disponivel em HD 1080p)


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 21:26)

Ciclone! Majestuoso time-lapse de um belo Cumulonimbos!  :shockin

Há por aqui material muito muito bom! 


Obrigado pela partilha e em 1080p! Acabei de o ver na minha tv da sala e é deslumbrante! E já agora, esta música não será novamente do meu caro colega?


----------



## |Ciclone| (9 Jun 2011 às 21:40)

actioman disse:


> Ciclone! Majestuoso time-lapse de um belo Cumulonimbos!  :shockin
> 
> Há por aqui material muito muito bom!
> 
> ...




Obrigado 

E sim mais uma vez a musica é uma original, mas comecei agora a trabalhar num programa que permite fazer musicas com maior qualidade daí esta não ter ruído como a anterior, isto porque não utilizei um microfone. Liguei o teclado midi ao pc e posso com o programa gravar sons dos mais variados tipos, nesta musica usei 3 diferentes. 
Mas claro que isto são apenas experiências, para que a musica ficasse com mais boa era necessário muito mais trabalho...


----------



## Teles (9 Jun 2011 às 22:05)

Muito bom mesmo, os meu parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2011 às 23:21)

Está magnífico *Ciclone*, então em HD, está qualquer coisa 

Aquele majestoso cumulonimbus quase que parecia uma pluma vulcânica 

Obrigado por partilhares connosco.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:11)

Fabuloso


----------

